# ...
,    ,
  ,   .
      ,
    䳿. 
 ,    
    .
̳   ,
    ...

----------


## rust

> .......  ...   .........
>      ....... ...   .......      ... .......  
>   ,    ,
>   ,   .
>       ,
>     䳿. 
>  ,    
>     .
> ̳   ,
>     ...

     ... 
  . 
  ,    .
  ...   ....
  ...  ...

----------


## ꩮ

> ... 
>   . 
>   ,    .
>   ...   ....
>   ...  ...

   ?

----------


## rust

> ?

        .
         .     .
    15 ..       ..
   ... 
    .
    ...
        .
  ...

----------

,   ?

----------


## rust

> ,   ?

               .

----------

....   ,  .. " ".......       "  ".....

----------


## rust

> ,   ?

     .
     ? 
   .  

> ,     ,        ,    ;      ;     ,   .

  *. .  3, .6*
  ....

----------

,   .

----------


## rust

.    .           .

----------

....  ""..    ......   

> ,   .

    
    ..........    ...

----------


## Maya

!   !  
       ...   ,     ,   (  )!      ,  ...    ! :)

----------


## rust

!

----------


## nickeler

"   ,   ?"  - , !      ?    ,  .       " ",     ,        .      ,  ,      ""  .      ,    ...  .     ,   ,          .     :  - , -     .

----------


## rust



----------


## Ihor

> ,   .

  
   ,       :
"       " 
  . .  :
"       ,       "

----------


## rust

> ,       :
> "       " 
>   . .  :
> "       ,       "

         ,        .

----------



----------


## rust

>

----------


## Ihor

> 

  !    !?:)   

> ,        .

  
            ,     !

----------

> ,     !

       !

----------


## aneisha

,  !!!   ?!          .     0  " " - !!!!! 
  .    -  ???       ,        .    ? 
      ,   ,      ,    ... ,   ,        .  . 
        ,    , ,    . 
 ,     !!!!!:)

----------



----------


## aneisha

!
   .         ,          .      "",  " " -  ?
   ,    .  "    ,    ,   .  - .
  ,           . 
  ,     !

----------

.

----------


## rust

> !
>    .         ,          .      "",  " " -  ?
>    ,    .  "    ,    ,   .  - .
>   ,           . 
>   ,     !

    ,        ,         -       .

----------


## V00D00People

> ,  !!!   ?!          .     0  " " - !!!!!

  :)
 ,       ,    (    ,   .)           -   ,           ... 
  ! ,   -    ,    - ( ).    

> .    -  ???       ,        .    ?

      ...    ,          (     ). ,   ,  ...    ? -         ,     ...    ,    ,       ...   

> ,   ,      ,    ...

         ""  -       ...

----------


## aneisha

> :)
>  ,       ,    (    ,   .)           -   ,           ... 
>   ! ,   -    ,    - ( ).

    . .       (     )   ?:) (,  !!!)     ,     ,     ,        . ,                 

> ...    ,          (     ). ,   ,  ...    ? -         ,     ...    ,    ,       ...

  ,    .     -  .     .      .    

> ""  -       ...

  
      ,    .:)

----------


## Savercore

> ... 
>   . 
>   ,    .
>   ...   ....
>   ...  ...

     , ,  ...

----------

> , ,  ...

  ...   ...  ,  ....      .....
      .....

----------


## admin

> ...   ...  ,  ....      .....
>       .....

       ,      .
   ,  ( )    "   " - .

----------


## Def

> ...

  + 1.  .    .

----------


## rust

> ,      .
>    ,  ( )    "   " - .

      ,

----------


## Savercore

> ...   ...  ,  ....      .....
>       .....

      ...              ...   .
P.S.  ,    ,         .
p.p.s.   .

----------


## V00D00People

> ...

  
  ,   ,     ?

----------

> ,   ,     ?

  
      .           .

----------


## V00D00People

> .           .

     ?   

> *""* 
>       .....

----------

> ?

      .....

----------


## Uksus

> .....

  ,        ?
,               ?
       ?

----------

> ,        ?
> ,               ?
>        ?

    !  ! 
, .

----------


## Uksus

> !  ! 
> , .

  ,   ,   **

----------

> ,   ,   **

      .   ,      , ,

----------


## aneisha

> .       , ,

  ,   .      .  , ,     .   , ,      ,   .        .  ,       . 
     .     ,      .        .   ,     .

----------

> ...              ...   .
> P.S.  ,    ,         .
> p.p.s.   .

  
      ....     ..  ....   ....  ......   ... ....    
........   ........   ...    ?....

----------

> ,   .      .  , ,     .   , ,      ,   .        .  ,       . 
>      .     ,      .        .   ,     .

     ,   .        ,    .    !   -     ,       -. 
P.S      ?!        !

----------


## aneisha

!          . .
next.      -  .    -  .           .   . 
next. ,  .  , ,  .       -  -      .     -  . , ,     ,               .

----------


## Savercore

> ....     ..  ....   ....  ......   ... ....    
> ........   ........   ...    ?....

    -    ,     ,    .   -      -   ,     .    -   ,  ,   ,  ...       ? ?

----------

> -    ,     ,    .   -      -   ,     .    -   ,  ,   ,  ...       ? ?

  
..... ...      ....

----------


## Savercore

> ..... ...      ....

   ,    :     ...

----------


## nickeler

--,       .  ,  ,     ...   .   ,   : ,      - ,  , ,          .       ,     ...         ,     . ,  ,    ,   .          ,   . ......  ,          -    :))))

----------


## Ket

> "       " 
>   . .  :
> "       ,       "

     .     - .

----------


## InTheMatrix

...

----------

16,       !

----------


## Dracon

> ...  ,  ....      .....

----------

